# Happy Women's Day!



## tigger_uhuhu

*I wanna give a warm hug to everyone women around the word on this day.*
*One day is not enough to show how important are you all.*
*Thank you!*
*Cheers *
*Tigger*​


----------



## belén

Hi

I am having a really bad day today, both at work and personally.. 
So I want to motivate myself by thinking today is MY DAY 

Thanks for opening this thread.

Congratulations to all women, mothers, grandmothers, aunts and godmothers, working women of any kind, women who suffer, women who are brave...

Every step we make is important

Belén


----------



## Laia

Hey ladies  

A big huge to all of you! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I've just thought about this lovely song my mother used to sing to me when I was a little girl (I've translated it into Spanish at the right side):

_*Si la barqueta es tomba, --------- *Si la barquita vuelca,_
_*nena no tinguis por, ------------- *niña no tengas miedo,
__*alça la corda enlaire, ------------ *alza la cuerda arriba,_
_*i dona'm un petó.* ------------------ y dame un beso._


----------



## Outsider

Happy women's day.


----------



## la reine victoria

* Thank you!*​** 
*Tigger, the one and only! You are the answer to my prayer. I was just wishing someone would come and give me a hug . . . . and there you were. It was a lovely hug! Thank you. I feel better already.  *



*For Tigger and everyone!*




*LRV*


----------



## Agnès E.

Well, I will probably spoil the fun, but I do think that women's day should be every day, exactly the way it is for men... real equality would be NOT to stress or feeling the urge to talk about what women achieve every day.


----------



## geve

Justement, Agnès... This morning I heard on the radio that there was a "men day" in Russia ! _(__link__ to the transcript in French)_
I don't know if it's true or if this is just a joke...

Thank you anyway, you all ! 
I didn't really feel special today... or rather, I feel special every day


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

While I agree with Agnes (about Women's Day, Mother's Day, etc.), te agredesco mucho, Tigger, por pensar en nosotros.

Has anybody heard the expression regarding mathematical developments "We are standing on the shoulders of giants"?  It's applicable to all our female forebearers as well.

Here's to my mother .... who attended law school as a single mother while supporting two children and her own recently widowed mother.

Here's to my grandmother ... who went roaring around England on a motorcycle in the 1920's wearing goggles and jodphurs.

Here's to HER mother - the first woman to ride a bicycle in her village, and one of the first women to graduate from Cambridge (but she wasn't awarded her degree until 1935, 40 years later).

And here's to all of us foreras!

(Tigger, you rock!  Estas ya aburrido de esto?    )


----------



## Lourdes Luna

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> *I wanna give a warm hug to everyone women around the word on this day.*
> 
> *There is not a one day to show how important are you all.*
> *Thank you!*
> *Cheers *
> 
> *Tigger*​


Gracias Tigger!!!

I send you a big hug to all women of word reference...

Lulú


----------



## Doval

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Well, I will probably spoil the fun, but I do think that women's day should be every day, exactly the way it is for men... real equality would be NOT to stress or feeling the urge to talk about what women achieve every day.


*Every day IS women's day for me. But until that day when women achieve true global equality (or rather, when your SUPERIORITY is fully recognized) this man wishes to take this opportunity to THANK YOU ALL for making my life RICH, FULL, and WONDERFUL!*


----------



## elroy

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> ..., por pensar en nosotr*a*s.


 
Making the distinction is especially fitting on this day, eh? 

Happy Women's Day!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Happy Women's day to all men!! Wouldn't you be mortally bored without us?


----------



## Alundra

Thank you and Happy Women's Day too!!!!

Alundra.


----------

